

The "All I want for Christmas is..." Thread - eddycole

Ok, I'm new here at HN so I've been debating on whether to make this post or not. Now I have.<p>It's the season so for anyone who celebrates, what would your ideal Christmas gift be?<p>Come now, even hackers want cool stuff too.
======
ardell
A SENZ hurricane-proof umbrella, seriously this thing rocks:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQxaS0zmH4U>

Also I'd like an iphone to try my hand at iphone development, a nice 21-24"
monitor, and a python book.

------
mellampudi
an idea for my startup and some courage to quit my job

------
cperciva
More customers.

------
lionheart
you.

